# mechanics soap



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

What kind of pumice do you need to make this kind of soap? I have both fine and regular..Im thinking the regular, also do you need to put a scent in? I wouldnt think men would care but...Im here to find out what your thoughts are..also is there anything special you need to do? I have a recipe all ready to go, read up on it, to put it in at trace, but I cant find where it says what kind of pumice..I would appreciate any ideas..
Thanks


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I would use fine, you don't want it to abrasive  

Why not scent it? Now a days not only men are mechanics  
and i wouldn't go all out on trying to find a scent- orange is pretty reasonable, and there is an orange hand cleaner for mechanics, though it doesn't work all that well.


OR why not make up the batch and split your pumice? 1 half fine and the other course- It will give you a better idea of how it's going to turn out and you can always ask for reviews on what people liked better. I do this a lot with great results  and my testers still buy soap. 

Lynn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've used coarse and fine and I liked both. Now I'm using fine because it's easier for me to get. I scent mine with a citrus blend which goes over well.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

A nice scent like orange or dragons blood/orange mixed will help get rid of grease and gas smells. You can also add finely ground coffee grounds for part of your abrasion and stink reduction.


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions.. I will be making a batch this afternoon. Im using my regular recipe, however I use goats milk in my regular soaps, do you think this would still be ok or should I do without and just use the water?


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Anita Martin said:


> A nice scent like orange or dragons blood/orange mixed will help get rid of grease and gas smells. You can also add finely ground coffee grounds for part of your abrasion and stink reduction.


what would be the % of each if you dont mind me asking? As I have both the 5x orange and the dragons blood..how do you grind up the coffee grounds? All I have is a blender..


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I just use the used coffee grounds. I don't grind them up any further, but I grind mine fairly fine to begin with.


----------

